# House Battery Accessories Cleanup Ideas?



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a Ranger 621 and my house battery (starts the motor(s) and runs the accessories) has a ton or hots and grounds connected to it. It's kind of a mess even though I've tried to clean it up as much as possible. I'd love a way to connect all of those excess wires to a block mounted back under the battery storage location so that when it's time to store the boat for the winter, I'm just disconnecting a single cable from the main. Now, it's a dozen or so and I have to zip tie them all together then take pictures to make sure I know how to put the wires back on in the spring. Gotta be a way to clean that up. Ideas? Pics?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

there is a switch for that , ,but I cant remember it  oh wait found ex..


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

https://www.mcmaster.com/terminal-blocks


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

bustedrod said:


> there is a switch for that , ,but I cant remember it  oh wait found ex..


I have one of those. But it’s used to switch between the house battery and one of the trolling motor batteries in the event the house battery goes dead. Thanks.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I used "Blue Sea Systems" fuse block #5029 to do exactly what you are looking for. My boat is done & we'll do my son's, which is a crazy mess under the console, this winter once it's put away. I got mine at Cabelas but Walmart carries them, at least online, for about $36 which is a chunk less than Cabelas. 
I mounted up up my console where it's easily reached & ran one hot & one ground from the battery to the main block. Short leads from there to every switch & each circuit is fused individually. 

Sent from my ST1009X using Tapatalk


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

According to ABYC, you are allowed to only have a maximum of* 4 connections to any one terminal stud.*
I believe that means battery post and buss bar posts...

*Only four terminals*
“11.14.4.1.10 No more than four terminals shall be secured to any one terminal stud. If additional connections are necessary, two or more terminal studs shall be connected together by means of jumpers or copper straps.” See also 11.14.4.1.10.2.1. It states that you can also swage multiple conductors into one terminal, provided that “the combined circular millimeters of the conductors does not exceed the circular millimeter capacity of the terminal“ and that you test the connection using the pull test described in E-11.14.3.3.

*Install the highest ampacity terminal first*
If you’re installing more than one ring terminal onto a stud, the largest and therefore highest ampacity terminal should be installed first, with successively smaller and lower-ampacity terminals installed afterward (11.14.4.1.10.1). Also note 11.14.4.1.11, which states that “Ring and captive spade type terminal connectors shall be the same nominal size as the stud.”

https://www.westmarine.com/WestAdvisor/Marine-Wire-Terminal-Tech-Specs

https://law.resource.org/pub/us/cfr/ibr/001/abyc.E-09.1990.pdf

Hope this helps...


----------

